# Yang ating damit na basa ang mabaho.



## turkjey5

How would you translate "Yang ating damit na basa ang mabaho"?
our wet clothes stink?

Thanks!!


----------



## green_fairy

yes. it means our wet smelly clothes.


----------



## DotterKat

I agree with the general sense of the translations already given and have a little bit to add. The original text:

_'Yang ating damit na basa ang mabaho _utilizes the demonstrative *iyan*, shortened to_ 'yan_ as it often is in everyday speech. Iyan/'yan translates to the demonstrative adjective _that_, as utilized in this text (note that there are different translations for iyan as a demonstrative_ pronoun_). The text also uses the marker _ang _which here functions as a definitizer. Therefore, a stricter translation of the text would be:
_
That_ wet clothing of ours is the one that is stinking.

Note too that the original text is apparently written in a polite form and gives the possibility for an alternate translation. Since the possessive pronoun _atin_ (our), which implies plural possession of something, is not properly matched with the plural _mga damit _I would take the entire text to be a courteous reminder. It would be similar to the English _We need to observe the rules _(when what is actually meant is _You need to observe the rules_) or _We need to hang our clothes to dry_ (when what is actually meant is _You need to hang your clothes to dry_). Iyang ating _mga_ damit na basa ang mabaho_ (These wet clothes of ours are the ones that are stinking)_ would have been the correct form if at least two people's clothes are wet and stinking. As written, _'Yang ating damit na basa ang mabaho_, can be read as a gentle and polite reminder to one person: _your_ wet clothes are stinking.


----------



## mataripis

i want to add the other way to express it in Tagalog.  1.) yang basang damit ang maamoy.  (That/those wet clothes are smelly) i am not sure the my english "smelly" is "maamoy ".


----------

